# Ratty Butts.



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

I figure I shall stop being lazy and pick which pics I want to post. I have tons of pictures of them, but I'm going to attempt to avoid a picture overload and only post five pics of each of them.

So here we go.


Anastasia:

Photoedited so she doesn't look evil. XD She looks really fuzzy in this pic.









Okay, her looking evil.


















She's really bashful.









Hanging out on my girlfriend's shoulder.










Felicity:

She was nursing at the time, that's why she has nipples everywhere. XD









Taking a nap with her eyes open...









Looking squishy.









Asplorin'









Closeup!










Amber:

Not quite confident enough to come out.









Stroking her cheek.


















And when she dyed herself blue when she was four weeks old.



















Fiona:

I was snapping my fingers, and she couldn't figure out what the big deal was. XD









Then I think she figured it out.









When she was younger.









Rofl she is like the ugliest rat ever but she's so so sweet.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha, and also, here's a few from when they were playing with Lio, my little lionhead bunny.





























Felicity thought it was the cool thing to do to dig in the rabbit litter box...


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww cute  and what do you mean the ugliest rat ever?! i think she's beautiful


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

haha i love the box in the 4th picture..RAT. lol

But geez dey is some big rat girls lol i only have one that big. But shes fatt lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

All your girls are so cute!

But Anastasia is a beautiful lil girl...I'd come steal her anyday


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

You have some of THE cutest ratties ever!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

man.... i thought it was a thread for pictures of butts.....but i guess im not dissapointed cuz of how adorable everyone is


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute pictures! Love the little blue dyed one! And the last one is great too.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

anatasia has some weird-shaped, hairy as sin ears  but they are all beautiful


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

awww cool!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

<--- still wants to see butt shots...lol


----------



## XprincessXchloeX (Mar 14, 2008)

i like how u made the red eyed rat have black eyes so it wouldnt look evil lol thats awesome


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

AWWW!! I LOVE THE SECOND PIC OF FELICITY!!!!!!!!!!!! Very cute! I remember when Coffee would lay in her cage like that.  The first one of Amber is *ADORABLE* also, very cute


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)




----------

